# Identify an ST824?



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

I'll start by admitting this is a total nitpick but it's driving me nuts so maybe someone can help me?

I have an Ariens ST824, model 924050, serial 131281. Scott's site says this model was made from 1980 to 1991. The date code on the engine is 1288 so it seems it could have been made either in 1981 or 1991.

The question is, is there any other way to tell what year it was made?

It has (original, I think) tires with a "sno-hog" type tread pattern which to me says it's probably a later machine. It also doesn't have the colored stripes on the trim panel that the earlier models seem to have.

I inherited this from my father who passed in 1993, and I'd swear he'd had it longer than two years at that time. But my memory is pretty crummy so I could easily be wrong.

Does anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

The serial # shows it was at the last of it's run so 1991.

You can call an Ariens dealer, they'll tell you; also Ariens customer service.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Mine looks the same as yours from the pics
ive never looked up my number or i forgot
my number is 924050 074095 its a metal tag with pop rivets
i thought i had a book mark for serial numbers i cant find it elaw sorry
Mine is in the printed 1983 manual so 35 plus yrs old


----------

